# Anabolic and crazy! Anabolic5150's Log



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll try to keep this updated with training and cardio along the way, but to be honest I am really terrible at this shit. But let's give it a try.

Little background, been lifting for a while, used a lot of training methods but am currently doing push/legs/pull. Training days are Mon-Wed-Fri with cardio on Tues-Thurs and the occassional Saturday. Diet is high protein, med carbs and fats. I try to cut most carbs off at 3-4pm with the exception of carbs in a post workout shake. Supps include protein, BCAA's, glutamine, creatine, fish oil, multivitamin/mineral and some liver support and immune support supps.

So, here we go kids! Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Back and biceps 3/11/2011*

Today was a pretty good day. 

Palms facing pulldowns on a Cybex machine-3 sets of 8-12 reps
Seated rows with a v-bar-3 sets of 6-12 reps
One arm dumbbell rows-3 sets per side 8-12 reps
Hoist midback rows-3 sets of 12-15 reps
Low back extensions-3 sets of 15-20 reps (no deads or rack deads today, back was sore from leg day on Wed)

Preacher curls-3 sets of 8-15 reps
Alternate dumbbell curls-3 sets of 8-12 reps
Preacher bench hammer curls-3 sets of 8-10 reps

Little more volume on back today then normal, but what the fuck. Total time was about 50 minutes.

Cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2011)

Saturday, 3/12/11

Cardio day only. Been doing MAX-OT cardio and adding some low intensity stuff following.

MAX-OT, 16 minutes on the bike going balls to the walls, followed by a 20 minute stroll on the treadmill. Added some ab work and done for the day.

Sunday, a little cheat day and rest. Push day later today after work.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Push Day 3/14/2011*

Peck Deck 3x12-15 nice and slow
Incline Smith bench press 3x10-15
Incline dumbbell bench press 3x8-12

Side laterals 3x10-12
Reverse peck deck 3x8-15
Machine shoulder press 3x10-15

Overhead EZ bar extensions 3x8-12
Pushdowns 2x12
Machine dips 3x15

That was all for today.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Legs 3/16/2011*

Leg extensions 3x12-15 (heavy set was 265x12)
Squats 3x8-12 (heavy set was 325x8)
Leg press 3x8-12 (heavy set was 6ppsx8)

Lying leg curls 3x15-20 (heavy set was 135x15) (weak hammies)
Seated curls 3x10-15

Calf press 3x12-15
Seated calf 3x12
Standing calf 3x15


----------

